# Enclosures for new inbound T's!



## Tweak (May 14, 2012)

Just put my order in with Paul Becker so the occupants of these enclosures should be here Wednesday! Can't wait! Please let me know what you think. Thanks

P.metallica:



P.rufilata:



P.murinus:



The substrates a little wet for my liking but it does have two days with the lids off to dry out.

Also some of you may know that I was planning on ordering a m.balfouri in this order but I decided if I'm going to start paying a butt load for "rare" T's I might as well start with one I'll see now and again haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweak (May 14, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention I'm going for a semi-arboreal setup for the OBT


----------



## grayzone (May 14, 2012)

congrats on the order.. the new enclosures look great.


----------



## Tweak (May 14, 2012)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## Leora22 (May 14, 2012)

Tweak said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention I'm going for a semi-arboreal setup for the OBT


Thats how I have my OBT's setup (Semi-Arboreal) It's better that way IMO. My OBT's love it. My OBT's  web, build, web, build lol anyway nice setups and I hope all arrive safe and sound


----------



## Tweak (May 14, 2012)

Leora22 said:


> Thats how I have my OBT's setup (Semi-Arboreal) It's better that way IMO. My OBT's love it. My OBT's  web, build, web, build lol anyway nice setups and I hope all arrive safe and sound


Haha thanks yea I'm trying to promote as much webbing as I can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shay (May 14, 2012)

good lookin stuff dude. i have the same containers. from wally world. did you drill all the way through the top? what did you do for air


----------



## AReaHerps (May 14, 2012)

How much are those containers? What's the brand? I'm interested in making on of those. Thanks 

Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!


----------



## Tweak (May 14, 2012)

Shay said:


> good lookin stuff dude. i have the same containers. from wally world. did you drill all the way through the top? what did you do for air


I just drilled 4 rows of 15 holes on each side.

---------- Post added 05-14-2012 at 11:50 PM ----------




AReaHerps said:


> How much are those containers? What's the brand? I'm interested in making on of those. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!


I believe the brand is POP but i could be wrong I paid about 5$ for each of them at wal-mart. They are very nice and clear and the plastic is a breeze to drill through!


----------



## AReaHerps (May 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks. I'll give them a try. 

Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!


----------



## Tweak (May 16, 2012)

For any one interested the T's have arrived and are doing well  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?231161-New-Kids-On-the-Block


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 16, 2012)

You americans.... I went to Wal-mart to look for these for my juvie P. regalis, and they didnt have anything even like it. Home Hardware had those containers for $15, yikes... Someone is just gonna live in their $2 cookie jar for a while longer.


----------



## grayzone (May 16, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> You americans.... I went to Wal-mart to look for these for my juvie P. regalis, and they didnt have anything even like it. Home Hardware had those containers for $15, yikes... Someone is just gonna live in their $2 cookie jar for a while longer.


yep.. cheaper enclosure means you got that extra 13$ .. im sure you could pick up a new t for that:biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 17, 2012)

haha. $13cdn will fetch me two cans of caulk. Now if it were usd...


----------



## Archeadus (May 17, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> You americans.... I went to Wal-mart to look for these for my juvie P. regalis, and they didnt have anything even like it. Home Hardware had those containers for $15, yikes... Someone is just gonna live in their $2 cookie jar for a while longer.


http://www.crateandbarrel.com/kitchen-and-food/food-containers-storage/oxo-pop-containers/f27738
Try that, I believe it is a set of them in different sizes for 15 dollars

---------- Post added 05-17-2012 at 03:52 AM ----------

May also be wrong about the piece set price :x


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 17, 2012)

The more expensive ones you guys are seeing are probably OXO brand.  Everything they make is more expensive (but good quality).


----------

